# Help finding practice exams



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Where you located in Texas out of curiosity? You can PM me if you like.

Anyway, if you've gone through formal classroom training, or you're just really diligent all you need is this.

http://rayholderelectricalseminars.com/2014-texas-electricians-practice-exams-and-study-guide/


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

http://www.mikeholt.com/free-exams-menu.php


----------



## mikedl361 (Dec 24, 2016)

Thanks for your help, guys I appreciate it. I'll be looking into both of those.


----------

